# Ash - grain filler required



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So is there a big difference in tone? I can see switching if it saved on the manufacturing process but how much of a hit did the tonal quality take?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the pics and explaining the process. To my simple brain, no process of guitar building is more shrouded in mystery and confusion than the finishing process. So even if you're going with a solid colour finish over an ash body, its still more work than alder?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Nitro headaches are no fun.


Yeah, but Nitro hallucinations are worth the headache! hwopv


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i usually have 2 spray booths going at the same time depends how many builds i got going on ( not many this year haha ...RATS ) .one i use in the corner of my shop the other a kind of resembles a crappy greenhouse outside my shop . also finding a proper exhaust fan can be expensive but what i use are those DC electric fan on the radiator of a car they work excellent . i just hook them up to any car battery . a++++ on the princess auto spray guns ,i have 3 . 1 for nitro . 1 for poly & 1 with a bigger nozzle for spraying sealer


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Coppehead does some real nice finish work....


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hey YJM....See you have a partial serial number on your guitar body...001562.....Do you buy all your bodys and necks or have you made that many?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Do you have a website or pic gallery for "Lashing Legendary guitars" ?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Lab123 said:


> Do you have a website or pic gallery for "Lashing Legendary guitars" ?


Let me google that for you


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

that's always good to know.......................... i have been so happy with my car fan ,i have had a few fans but suck & blow fans are 2 different things .my fan are positioned about 3 feet to 4 behind the guitar in the back of the booth wall . the lacquer builds up on the outside of the shroud like icicle's . when you shut your door the walls want to implode you can see all the ribs /studs like a starving animal ...haha .cool thanks .....man


----------

